# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  nhận gia công cnc các loại vật liệu , HCM .

## rakonheli.vn

xin chào anh em trong diễn đàn.mình là người mới tham gia,thấy ace trong diễn đàn có nhu cầu gia công các mặt hàng nhỏ và lẻ mình cũng muốn tự giới thiệu về mình 1 cái ,theo phương hướng giao lưu,chia sẽ và cùng học hỏi kinh nghiệm lẫn nhau :

Tên tiếng việt	Công Ty TNHH Rakon Heli
Tên tiếng anh	Rakon Heli Co., Ltd.
Tên viết tắt	RKH
Trụ sở	Số 23 Đường 1B, KP4, P. Bình Hưng Hoà B, Q. Bình Tân, TP. HCM
Mã số thuế	0311210916
Điện thoại	098-809-6647
Email	rakonheli@gmail.com

Ngành nghề kinh doanh:
1. Thiết kế, chế tạo, gia công linh kiện, phụ tùng cơ khí.
2. Sản xuất các sản phẩm có vật liệu bằng Nhôm, Sắt, Inox, Nhựa.
Danh mục nhận Gia Công:
1. Gia Công CNC Tiện , Phay trên mọi chất liệu: Đồng thau, thép, thép không gỉ, nhôm…
2. Gia Công cắt dây , EDM.
3. Gia công Nhông, Bánh Răng, Vi Điện Tử trên tất cả các vật liệu.
4. Gia Công các loại khuôn, đặc biệt là khuôn đúc inox.
5. Gia công dập, đồ Gia dụng.
6. Gia công chi tiết nhỏ ứng dụng trong quang học, điện tử, vi cơ khí, thiết bị gia đình…
Danh mục Bán Buôn:
1. Bán buôn máy CNC Phay, Tiện và các thiết bị, phụ tùng thay thế cho các dòng máy CNC.
2. Bán buôn Dao Cụ, Công Cụ, Dụng Cụ phục vụ sản xuất Cơ Khí.
Thành lập:
Khởi đầu từ năm 2010 cho đến nay chúng tôi đã thiết kế, sản xuất ra các sản phẩm nâng cấp cho RC Helicopters (www.rakonheli.com) và các chi tiết máy móc với chất lượng cao tạo được sự uy tín trên thị trường.
Hiện tại Công ty TNHH Rakon Heli có đội ngũ Kỹ Sư giỏi, Công Nhân lành nghề, hệ thống máy móc CNC: Máy Phay, Tiện … nhập từ các hãng nổi tiếng của Nhật, và Châu Âu. Công ty đã thực hiện rất nhiều dự án trong ngành Cơ khí, chế tạo.
Bằng sự nổ lực không ngừng trong hơn 5 năm qua, chúng tôi tự hào vì được khách hàng đánh giá cao về chất lượng, tiến độ giao hàng nhanh, phục vụ nhiệt tình và chế độ hậu mãi tốt.
Trân trọng,
Công Ty TNHH Rakon Heli
mọi nhu cầu xin liên hệ:

Tel: +84 8 6272-1597
Email: sales@rakonheli.vn
Website: www.rakonheli.vn

Tư vấn về sản phẩm xin liên hệ:
098-809-6647
Email: rakonheli@gmail.com

----------

INOXANCINCO, Lenamhai

----------


## Lenamhai

Mới biết Sài gòn có CTY rakon Heli, bạn có thể post vài chi tiết sản phẩm của RC heli mà bên bạn đã gia công để ae được mở rộng tầm
Mắt 
Trước đây chỉ biết có microheli mà thôi

----------

rakonheli.vn

----------


## rakonheli.vn

> Mới biết Sài gòn có CTY rakon Heli, bạn có thể post vài chi tiết sản phẩm của RC heli mà bên bạn đã gia công để ae được mở rộng tầm
> Mắt 
> Trước đây chỉ biết có microheli mà thôi


Bọn mình ra đời sau microheli.

Ở vn thì bọn mình hơi ko có tiếng tăm nhưng ở báo chí nc ngoài cty đc đánh giá rất khá.

http://www.rakonheli.com/review/shau...o-a-new-level/

Nên bạn nói là ko biết rakonheli ở vn thì cũng đúng,microheli rất lớn,nhưng chỉ được phát hiện ở khoảng năm 2010 là ở đây thôi bạn,và trong các cty heli ở đây,chỉ có rakonheli là tự tin để mác "made in Viet Nam" đó bạn  :Smile: .

Về sản phẩm bạn vui lòng tham khảo rakonheli.com về các sản phẩm heli,và rakonheli.vn với các dịch vụ gia công khác ngoài heli.

thân chào.

----------

